# Sample Designs created with Funtime 2010



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

Just thought I'd share what I've been able to create with the assistance of the great group of people of t-shirt forums! 
I have a Silhouette SD cutter, Geo Knight Press & Funtime Deluxe 2010 software. I cut the templates using the Silhouette brand material for rhinestone templates. The stones were purchased with a starter kit from Matt at The RhinestoneWorld .The software was purchased through Scott at Rhinestone Designz and the cutter via Specialty GRaphics. All of these support the forums and have excellent service. Thanks to those many who have answered questions - this is a fantastic place to help you in your business!


----------



## StarlightTshirts (Dec 24, 2010)

Great Job!


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

StarlightTshirts said:


> Great Job!


Thank you, Melissa. 

Here's 2 more. I created a rhinestone version of the "WM" logo used by the local Little League where my boys play plus I designed the little baseball, approx. 1.25" round, in a 2 color template. I'll be donating 2 shirts for the League's fundraising effort and hopefully get some business out of that, too!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Great job. I am glad you are enjoying your rhinestone endeavors, and we on the forum could be of help


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Those look great Debbie! Thank you for taking the time to share some pics of designs you have created. I hope you get some good interest generated from the fundraiser donations. Keep up the great work!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Very cute! I love them all! Great job!!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

Very nice ....


----------



## alreilly (Feb 24, 2011)

those look great!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Great job, Debbie. Keep up the great work. I will totally agree that there are some really great people that help out a lot here. And the best one would be Rodney for creating this forum and bringing so many great people together from all over the world in one great place!!!


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Great job, thanks for sharing the photos (I love to look at photos).

Kim


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Id love to see more.Keep going your or doing great!Eric


----------

